# P&s beach blast



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

please read the "one day in Oct" post and reply here

I'll host it with 2 guaranteed, 4 possible


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Skink i vote for you to set the date of the meeting


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm good except for 4, 8, 11-15, 17,18. I still like 5-9


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

so, its down in litchfield you say? i would be down for that, but i live down on the south in anyway.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

im gonna get the calender out later this evening and figure out a day when most of use are here at the same time.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*I'm in*

I'm in...sounds like a great idea....sent you a pm:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea, let me know dates ASAP. What kind of cooking/refrigeration would there be access to?


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, so, so far the 10th of oct (like kingifsherman23 said) seems to be the day that most of us will be here and able to fish. king23 and catchtheslam will be here, and possibly eddy (right?). the others that said you would just need a few days notice, might the 10th work out for you guys as well? 
not set in stone here yet or anything, just trying to figure out a date.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I'd be interested in some of that action too... looking at the map Litchfield is prolly 3-3 1/2 hours south of me... easy 2 day trip, hang over night and come home sunday...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm 50/50 on the 10th. Will see how things shake out...


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like a day late and a dollar sort for me. I can't get down any earlier.

Hope you guys have a great time with it.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

like i said, date is not set in stone, it was just a suggestion. let us know when you guys can make it, not when you cant.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> I think I'd be interested in some of that action too... looking at the map Litchfield is prolly 3-3 1/2 hours south of me... easy 2 day trip, hang over night and come home sunday...


Dang Dale, 2 day trip for a 3 1/2 hour drive? You are laid back! I want to get on your deal.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

racewire20 said:


> Dang Dale, 2 day trip for a 3 1/2 hour drive? You are laid back! I want to get on your deal.


well ya know I don't like to get into anything to fast or outside my comfort zone... figuring a day on the beach, yup no less then 2 days...


----------



## tinytfm (Sep 12, 2009)

sorry guys, 10th is packup day after the morn fish. leaving early am on 11th. if another day count me in for sure. tinytfm


----------



## avelaviar (Mar 19, 2009)

I am in I will arrive early the 8th so I will be there....


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

so, what's the deal with this thing? the 10th gonna work out for most people? should we just pick a spot on the beach and just all meet there or what?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Wish I could make it guys, especially since Steve is bringing the nachos and guacamole. 

/duck
/hide


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I am going to make that happen for the 10th. We talkin north litchfield? What times, etc...... I am going to pitch a tent at Hunington and come on down. Need to get back down there! Cheese PM your number again....Rees


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

if we can get that set date i will try my hardest to be there thank guys


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

how do u access litchfield beach without owning a property?


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

There are many public access pier there. They just built a nice walkway (public) in North Litchfield that has a ramp the whole way which is great for carts....maybe we can go there. If you go to north Litchfield and go to the dead end take a left and it is 50 - 75 yards on the right just past the towers (Litchfield Retreat condo's)


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

Previous post I meant public access walkways not piers....no coffee yet sorry


----------

